# Flounder Gigging



## Brett

jax area

http://www.floundergigging.com/


----------



## REELKEEN

> jax area
> 
> http://www.floundergigging.com/


Saw his website already. 

He was actually running a "craigslist special" for $275

anyone else do any gigging?


----------



## mark_gardner

been thinking about doing it also. probably when the nights get warmer i'll head out for the late p.m. bite then once it's plenty dark i'll turn the lights on to see what i can find


----------



## Brett

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220495523/21#21


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

To understand Floundering take a look at Red Van and Rick Hammond's site. To start go directly to "Flounder Wars". There is a nasty rumour going around about these two disrespecting "artistic License" by gathering ideas from elsewhere, but I can assure you they are ORIGINAL as they come.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Oops! Here it is. http://www.nightstalkerguideservice.com/

I hope you enjoy it.

Frank_S


----------



## REELKEEN

> been thinking about doing it also. probably when the nights get warmer i'll head out for the late p.m. bite then once it's plenty dark i'll turn the lights on to see what i can find


Mark,
Sounds like a trip we need to take. Let's go do some gigging in the minnow. Just need to rig some lights that extra battery will come in handy now.


----------



## mark_gardner

> been thinking about doing it also. probably when the nights get warmer i'll head out for the late p.m. bite then once it's plenty dark i'll turn the lights on to see what i can find
> 
> 
> 
> Mark,
> Sounds like a trip we need to take. Let's go do some gigging in the minnow.  Just need to rig some lights that extra battery will come in handy now.
Click to expand...

i'm already thinking of some kind of light rig that wont get me kicked off the forum cause it looks cheesy ;D seriously though, we should hook up for another minnowfest


----------



## REELKEEN

> been thinking about doing it also. probably when the nights get warmer i'll head out for the late p.m. bite then once it's plenty dark i'll turn the lights on to see what i can find
> 
> 
> 
> Mark,
> Sounds like a trip we need to take. Let's go do some gigging in the minnow.  Just need to rig some lights that extra battery will come in handy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm already thinking of some kind of light rig that wont get me kicked off the forum cause it looks cheesy ;D seriously though, we should hook up for another minnowfest
Click to expand...

Maybe we can hang the lights off of your umbrella mod?


----------



## mark_gardner

Maybe we can hang the lights off of your umbrella mod?[/quote]




LOL, now your talking. this actually gives me a good idea though, i have some party lights that have  little trout as the light globes, i can hang the lights from the umbrella and run them off a power inverter. it might not do much for the flounder but i'm sure i would be a hit at the next light parade  ;D


----------



## Capt_Mac

> jax area
> 
> http://www.floundergigging.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Saw his website already.
> 
> He was actually running a "craigslist special" for $275
> 
> anyone else do any gigging?
Click to expand...


----------



## Capt_Mac

Hello, I'm new here and noticed there are some avid flounder giggers on this forum. Fall is a great time for gigging - the flounder are really on the move and are thick in the backwaters including sandbars and oyster shell beds.


----------



## iMacattack

Hey... my sandwich has holes in it!   ;D

Welcome to the site Capt. Post more pix!

Cheers
Capt. Jan

I realize you commercial rig would not be considered a "micro" please post some info on it... and what the heck is the fan on the back for?


----------



## Capt_Mac

The fan is to propel me through shallow water where the outboard motor won't go without sucking up mud into the water pump.

As you requested Mr. Moderator, more pictures:


----------



## mark_gardner

i have seen this boat and while it might not be a micro it is theeee mac daddy boat for giggin'


----------



## Brett

I think the hull needs a big warning logo just under the bow for the flounder to see...

It would be the last thing them flounder would get to view!


----------



## mark_gardner

thats funny brett  ;D  when i was  redoing the mud i had the print shop enlarge the logo and pasted it on the side, now whenever i'm making a slow drift down a shallow creek and the reds look up to see this ridiculous looking fish starring back at them they tend to raise the white flag and give up  :  ;D







[/img]


----------



## Capt_Mac

Thanks - While the Flounder Barge may not be micro in size it will float in micro-water. I can float in about 8" of water with a party of 4 to 6 people.

I enjoy FG mostly because of the enjoyable sunsets seen when we depart. The wind ususally dies down to a calm evening and when I turn on the lights, a spectacular marine show begins. We see an abundance of marine life including sea turtles and manantees.


----------

